# how to put frag into tanks



## jmarceth5 (May 17, 2012)

hey guys i just bought a frag coral int to my tank , i really dont know what the name of the coral, the pet store that i bought my stuff told me just to put it into the rock and that it , but i see that the coral came with a plug, and i have read from online source that that i have to take it out , i have try to do it but is kind hard , i wonder how to another way , thanks 
ple help


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

Please post a photo of the coral (can you remember the name of it?). 

Depending on the type of coral, you can keep them on the frag plug or remove them. Normally coral plugs (with coral frags on them) are affixed to live rock. Sometime's coral frags are attached to small pieces of rubble and those are affixed to the coral plug.

An encrusting coral will completely encrust the plug and fuse onto the rock.

Example:

Hydnophora frag on coral plug









In a year's time, the hydnophora coral subsequently completely encrusted the plug and adjacent rock









It's always good to know about the type of coral you want to get before you acquire it as they can have different requirements.


----------

